

Show HN: My side project. Like SO for rap music writers - jknupp
http://www.illestrhyme.com/

======
jknupp
My 1 month old side project and first webapp. Just hit 100 users yesterday.

~~~
tylerwl
Congrats on your early traction! I think it would be interesting to A/B test
your current registration call to action and button with something like:

Drop Your First Rhyme or Beat!

Button: Free Signup [or] Get Started

